# Polishing



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A new toy to play with

CV3 recommended the pads a fair while ago thought they would be very useful for polishing rams and buffalo horn

The pens are pretty good helpful to get into awkward place


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Assuming the chart I found is accurate, it looks like the finest grit pad is as fine as anything available, w. the exception of diamond slurries. Should be able to get a mirror finish. As far as I can tell, the finest grit pads I have are equivalent to the 6000 grit. The 3M pads I'm using will make hard knot wood almost mirror like. As glossy as varnish w/o varnish.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I would have to write the grit on the rear if it isn't already printed on because a lot of the pads look the same colour to me. It is generally with Khaki and Beige colours that I struggle with so I suppose it may just be the photograph. N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope they are working well for you I use the ones I have all the time.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't used the micromesh pads. How are they working out for you?

They look like they're ideal for the small detailed work you do.

Several years ago I bought what is most likely for me a lifetime supply of buffing wheels and compounds for polishing metal primarily but they work on wood and plastic too if I want to. So far in stick making I've only used them for polishing ferrules.

I generally sand to 600 grit then polish with good results.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i use the micro pads for polishing buffalo horn but find using buffing wheels works well on do sand down to the finest sandpaper I have 1st


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Never had the occasion to polish horn. I would like to get some cow or rams horn and try some for collars. Where does one go about acquiring ram or cow horn? I am thinking possibly at a meat packing house.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

there must be a walking stick accessories site on that side of the pond .we have quite a few of them


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Never had the occasion to polish horn. I would like to get some cow or rams horn and try some for collars. Where does one go about acquiring ram or cow horn? I am thinking possibly at a meat packing house.


Just wait for the right Cadillac to park near you and rob them off the hood.

That, or try Ebay.

You can get short solid sections of water buffalo horn at pet stores that would be good for caps and collars. Some sections might even make entire handles though they won't be full crooks.

Rodney


----------

